# carova drum



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Carova Drum report.

http://ntkg.blogspot.com/p/reports.html


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

nice report!!!


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

you guys heading down there this weekend as well neil?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

don't think so. It's gear shift into HI fishing and Brown thing dropping. And hopin the baytemps fall enough for a good striper season.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice report thank you. SNDFLEE


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I feel ya. Did yall find a nice hole up there or do you have a specific place you fish?


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Well done sir, congrats


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Well done indeed! Congrats!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Well done indeed! Congrats!


Hope your feeling better brother. Sorry we could not have done it together. Feelin a SuiRun to the point here sometime? We need another newer picture of two asians and two fish again.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Sweeet


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> Hope your feeling better brother. Sorry we could not have done it together. Feelin a SuiRun to the point here sometime? We need another newer picture of two asians and two fish again.


If I were single and no kid, I would ride down right now and comeback to work tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice job Neil!!! Great report!


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Great job Neil !!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Very nice report Neil.My wife and I were the only two fishing that area one day when those big boys came through.'Bout kilt me.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks for the report,"Sir"....  Dam if'n Jesse ain't lost a lb or two huh????


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice Report! Allthough you could have said Back Bay instead .


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> If I were single and no kid, I would ride down right now and comeback to work tomorrow morning.


Ahhhhh... welcome to the club. Go ahead and have that second one and see how it gets. The few days I had in the sand that week was a year overdue. Might as well sell all my chit. btw.. I got two nice dogs free to a good home!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice job Neil.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

marstang50 said:


> Ahhhhh... welcome to the club. Go ahead and have that second one and see how it gets. The few days I had in the sand that week was a year overdue. Might as well sell all my chit. btw.. I got two nice dogs free to a good home!


Already in the plan next year. And funny I have a 1 nice dog free to a good home as well.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Thanks for the report,"Sir"....  Dam if'n Jesse ain't lost a lb or two huh????


Damn waders bout fallin off these days.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great read Neil. Congrats.


----------

